# Fat Sex with a SSBHM



## sincitycerulean (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I'm a mid-size bbw, I think. About 260lb, or so. A new sweetie of mine is very large. I don't know what he weighs, I'd guess that he's easily double my size.

While we've played, we've haven't actually had sex yet. OF course I've read this Fat Sex Positions article, but I'm wondering if anyone has more praticle advise to share. 

Thanks!!


----------



## missaf (Nov 27, 2006)

Pillows, lots of pillows.

Never be afraid to love on and/or manipulate his fat, and I mean this literally. One of my favorite things to do is to massage his belly while on top, or even laying facing each other and wrapping my legs around one of his fat thighs  

Depending on the size of his apron, or any lower belly fat that surrounds his groin, that will depend on what positions will work for you. Some manipulation can be expected to make allt he parts fit together right, which can just add to the experience. Massage oil never hurts to get everything moving smoothly, so I usually perform a variation of the lingam massage (google!) to encompass his entire belly, pannus, thighs and legs. I usually have him laying in front of me, and I drape his legs over mine so I can reach everything real well.

One of the most intimate and fun positions I had with a SSBHM was him sitting on a couch, reclining with pillows behind his back, and me on top, so we're almost sitting. Wow, just totally wow!

Practice makes perfect, just be sure everyone is in the mood to experiement, take your time, and have fun with the fat. Laughing will ensue, which is a good thing!

And I welcome PMs if anyone wants to know more


----------



## Zagnut (Nov 27, 2006)

sincitycerulean said:


> ... While we've played, we've haven't actually had sex yet. OF course I've read this Fat Sex Positions article, but I'm wondering if anyone has more praticle advise to share ...



Welcome!

I once tipped the scales at a bit over what your guy currently weighs, and sex was difficult. "Doggie" style seems to be the most successful, from my experience, with the guy resting his apron on the rear of the woman. This can be difficult for a longer time, as her arms may start to ache from the thrusting and extra weight, and his knees may slip. Going at in on the carpet, instead of the bed can help with slipping.

Does he have a problem staying hard or ejaculating premature? They yield different concerns intimately.


----------



## sincitycerulean (Nov 27, 2006)

Zagnut said:


> Does he have a problem staying hard or ejaculating premature? They yield different concerns intimately.



Thank you  

Not as far as I know, but we don't know each other that well that way. Though I know how to deal with issues like that, in general...


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Nov 28, 2006)

missaf said:


> One of the most intimate and fun positions I had with a SSBHM was him sitting on a couch, reclining with pillows behind his back, and me on top, so we're almost sitting. Wow, just totally wow!


ooh, i hear ya on that one missaf!  just as fun for me even though my guy's not SS.


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (Nov 29, 2006)

When I've been with a woman who has some meat on her bones...

I've always found that doggie style, with her on the edge of the bed, and me standing works really well. I have to pull my belly up onto the top of her ass (and oh, they'll like that feeling)...

By keeping my weight on my feet, it gives me more room to manuever...

If she's a tiny sprite of a woman, cowgirl and reverse cowgirl work well too..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 29, 2006)

Echoing what the others said: Woman on top. While Ryan's not even a BHM, he's still a little less than double my size. This position is just easier.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 29, 2006)

Women on top: Like playing with an Atari game paddle, but with better graphics. And more secretions.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't know where you carry most of your weight, but if a lot of it is in your thighs, and he's very wide as well, the woman on top might be difficult, particularly if you have a lot on the upper thigh because you'll have to spread your legs very wide to get the proper penetration. Same goes if your butt is big, it may get in the way if you're trying to sit on top of him and have him inside you.

A good idea since you're both large is for you to be lying face up with him kneeling in front of you and your legs wrapped around his shoulders. Put some pillows under your lower back/rear to lift it up and make yourself more easily accesible. Having your legs around his shoulders will have them spread perfectly for him to get inside you.


----------



## vegasfat42 (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't have much to add because I'm not so large that sex is difficult. Although I will say that well positioned pillows can make things much easier position-wise for people of any size. Just wanted to say hello to a fellow Las Vegan.


----------



## missaf (Nov 30, 2006)

I wanted to add something I've talked about before, the Lingam massage. This form of intense massage isn't meant for orgasm, but sexual pleasure through the entire being of the man and his partner. Enjoy!

http://www.whitelotuseast.com/LingamMassage.htm


----------



## Zagnut (Dec 1, 2006)

missaf said:


> I wanted to add something I've talked about before, the Lingam massage. This form of intense massage isn't meant for orgasm, but sexual pleasure through the entire being of the man and his partner. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.whitelotuseast.com/LingamMassage.htm



Very nice addition. I've experienced this kind of massage and it's nothing short of earth shattering!

There are a wealth of alternative forms of sexual contact that can be employed with a larger man, including the more exotic such as BDSM and tantra and the more vanilla such as "cowgirl" and direct manual and oral stimulation. All a woman need is open communication and a gentle hand to entice all but the most timed of BHM into sensations his most fevered desires never knew existed!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 2, 2006)

missaf said:


> I wanted to add something I've talked about before, the Lingam massage. This form of intense massage isn't meant for orgasm, but sexual pleasure through the entire being of the man and his partner. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.whitelotuseast.com/LingamMassage.htm




Thanks Missaf, very informative, I appreciate it.


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 18, 2006)

I am a BHM. Not SS but about 285. One thing I love is getting my belly rubbed/played with during sex (well really at anytime) Go for his belly & you will make him a happy man.... :eat2:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 18, 2006)

Go for hi belly... I am a BHM & nothing gets me harder than my belly being played with. (I'm sure I speak for a lot of BHM) rub it, squeeze it, kneed it. It will drive him crazy... Good luck!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 19, 2006)

Also, you never know til you *try* certain positions, even ones that aren't "supposed" to work. People fit together in ways (and don't) that you don't expect!


----------



## Big450inLACa (May 25, 2007)

Zagnut said:


> Very nice addition. I've experienced this kind of massage and it's nothing short of earth shattering!
> 
> There are a wealth of alternative forms of sexual contact that can be employed with a larger man, including the more exotic such as BDSM and tantra and the more vanilla such as "cowgirl" and direct manual and oral stimulation. All a woman need is open communication and a gentle hand to entice all but the most timed of BHM into sensations his most fevered desires never knew existed!



I am pretty much a SSBHM with big belly. I am about 450 lbs 5'8" and 30yr old in LA Ca area. From experience, it is much easier for me to have the woman on top. I can also be on my knees with my belly on her.


----------



## elggij (May 25, 2007)

When I weighed 515, sex was definitely a challenge. I would kneel behind my 330-pound wife, and put my belly on her butt. We now weigh 375 and 250 respectively, and sex is much easier, although almost always doggy, or her bending over the vanity. Sometimes, she will get on top. 

It alse turns me on to have my fat played with.


----------



## BeeBee (May 26, 2007)

When I was larger one of our easiest and favorite ways was with both standing, her bent over the back of a stuffed chair, plenty of tummy room over her back without that much weight on her... the problem can be finding the right chair...sturdy with a low back the right height for her!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 26, 2007)

missaf said:


> See now... Am I the only one that thinks that's kinda hawt?



I dunno about kinda hawt...I was thinking along the lines of really damned hawt.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (May 26, 2007)

Super Smokin' Freakin' Ridiculously...... Hawt. :smitten:


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2007)

missaf said:


> See now... Am I the only one that thinks that's kinda hawt?



No :blush: 

-Ed


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (Jun 7, 2007)

I love it when my lover(s) take time to caress my folds of fat.

I've even had an experience where we were going with me kneeling and her on her back with her legs behind her head. My belly was draping down and rubbing up against her button and she got off before I even got myself inside of her.

That was super belly power...yarrrrrrrrrrg!


----------



## musclegiant (Jun 8, 2007)

If he has some muscles maybe he's able to be on top (hope he wont suffocate you :happy. My 474 lbs heavy boyfriend who is all blubber isn't able to make it on top unfortunately .


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2007)

musclegiant said:


> If he has some muscles maybe he's able to be on top (hope he wont suffocate you :happy. My 474 lbs heavy boyfriend who is all blubber isn't able to make it on top unfortunately .



Wow, sounds like there must be a huge contrasts between your bodies! Would love to see a picture of you two together sometime (like clothed, walking down the street, or something like that. Not looking for racy)

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, I totally love 69, and I have to be on the bottom, because the time that we tried with her on the bottom it was hard for her to breathe.

reverse cowgirl works really well, ar me standing and the foot of the bed, and her legs over my shoulders.

I like that as well because I love to nibble on her toes:eat2: 

another good one is missionary, but I have to hold on to the wall to get some of the weight off my back.

like someone else said, try new things, you never know what might work.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 9, 2007)

Big Daddy WooWoo said:


> I love it when my lover(s) take time to caress my folds of fat.
> 
> I've even had an experience where we were going with me kneeling and her on her back with her legs behind her head. My belly was draping down and rubbing up against her button and she got off before I even got myself inside of her.
> 
> That was super belly power...yarrrrrrrrrrg!





Yeah...that's what does it for me, Belly power all the way.

...yes indeed  


<3


----------



## biggusmaximus (Nov 17, 2007)

DAMN, why aren't there women like you in the UK!!! 

Or if there is...COME OUT OF HIDING PLEASE!!! 

HAHA


----------



## 1010wins (Mar 13, 2008)

Actor4hire said:


> I am a BHM. Not SS but about 285. One thing I love is getting my belly rubbed/played with during sex (well really at anytime) Go for his belly & you will make him a happy man.... :eat2:



What is the difference between a BH< and SSBHM?


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Mar 13, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't know where you carry most of your weight, but if a lot of it is in your thighs, and he's very wide as well, the woman on top might be difficult, particularly if you have a lot on the upper thigh because you'll have to spread your legs very wide to get the proper penetration. Same goes if your butt is big, it may get in the way if you're trying to sit on top of him and have him inside you.
> 
> *A good idea since you're both large is for you to be lying face up with him kneeling in front of you and your legs wrapped around his shoulders. Put some pillows under your lower back/rear to lift it up and make yourself more easily accesible. Having your legs around his shoulders will have them spread perfectly for him to get inside you.*



Best. position. ever.


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 15, 2008)

get one of the machines that you can clap his legs on to and make sure it take his weight and just have him hang upside down and you could have your way with him and he can have his way with you...

like I said, need to repeat it needs to support his weight and I think it would be so cool to see a ssbhm hanging upside down and you pleasuring him.


----------

